

Why Wayland and Weston were forked - microwise
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=wayland_weston_fork&num=1

======
marssaxman
Am I missing something or does this article never actually get around to
explaining the fork at all? It seems to be written for people who already know
what's going on, because it jumps straight from a preliminary explanation of
the Wayland architecture to the sentence beginning "The primary argument
against the need for a fork is one that sounds reasonable at first", without
ever stating any argument _for_ a fork.

~~~
cbs
There are multiple pages to the article. I missed the navigation buttons at
first too.

